# Another Foot !!---And 18" more!!



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2018)

*Another Foot !!*

So we got another Foot of Snow yesterday, from the second NorEaster to come through here in the last week.
We might not get as much snow as some areas, but we’re getting pretty tired of it, as we have already had 55” this year, which is at or slightly above our yearly average.

The only thing good about it, is it is quite Pretty to look at, so I figured I’d post some pictures for those who are somewhat “Snow Deprived”.


Enjoy,
Bear

It wasn't done yet, but here's a shot out the back Patio Door:







Now it seems to be done---Poor Trees---Those limbs normally point UP:






Another shot out the back:






The view toward the Driveway entrance--Bear Jr has been plowing :






Bear Jr plowing all the driveways. 
This Snow is a little too wet for my Gravely Blower:


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2018)

Just Beautiful  I love Snow !!  Only when its you sending me pics.

I know you are tired of it

Gary


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 8, 2018)

Hope you got something packed away in the freezer to toss in the smoker! Doesn't look like you will be getting to the store very soon.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 8, 2018)

We just got a very heavy snow, coming down fast and very short visibility.

It lasted about five minutes, maybe 1/2 inch, just enough to make the yards look white.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks like we got lucky this time around, maybe 2" we were expecting 8 to 10. I'm not even breaking out the blower for this one. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2018)

Had about 5 inches here,suppose to get more next week.I don't have a drive way so it is all shovel work
Richie
Maybe going to be a snow bird soon LOL


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2018)

Beautiful!  Crank up the smoker, Bear, and melt all that.

BTW, here is a pic of downtown Sacramento last week.  Hail, not snow. I'm 30 miles away, toward the mountains, and nothing white fell.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 8, 2018)

Feeling for you all that live in that eastern part of the country, We have had more snow here this last couple weeks than we have all winter, We were trying to move a drilling rig last saturday and we were shut down until monday so the plows could clear roads. We got 2 feet from friday night to sunday morning. In 25+ yrs of working in the oilfield I have never had that happen before, Rain yes but never snow. At least ours didn't cause the grief that the eastern part of country did.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 8, 2018)

tropics said:


> Had about 5 inches here,suppose to get more next week.I don't have a drive way so it is all shovel work
> Richie
> Maybe going to be a snow bird soon LOL


Maybe a 36 Hatteras,twin diesels,berthed in Key West?
Real close to the gulf stream for less fuel consumption!


----------



## idahopz (Mar 8, 2018)

My place looked like that last week, but now with the rapidly rising temperatures, the trees are clear, and the snow in the yard is thinning


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hope you got something packed away in the freezer to toss in the smoker! Doesn't look like you will be getting to the store very soon.



I think I can find a few things here & there.:D

Bear




bluewhisper said:


> We just got a very heavy snow, coming down fast and very short visibility.
> It lasted about five minutes, maybe 1/2 inch, just enough to make the yards look white.



Those 1/2 & 1 inch snows can be a problem too. One of our 1" snows a couple weeks ago made it hard to tell where my driveway was, so the Propane Truck missed my Driveway by about 5'. Traveled 40' before he realized it. And yes---It hasn't been cold enough for the ground to be frozen!:(

Bear


----------



## Hank R (Mar 8, 2018)

I thought I was the only one getting snow had over 3 ft this winter and has settled down to around 2 ft  lot of high snow banks long ways till spring yet.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 8, 2018)

The only snow out here was at the Oscar parties.....

After 7 years in Wyoming, I haven't been cold since, and sure don't miss snow.
But you guys Please enjoy it.

That is a Great Son, Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Beautiful!  Crank up the smoker, Bear, and melt all that.
> 
> BTW, here is a pic of downtown Sacramento last week.  Hail, not snow. I'm 30 miles away, toward the mountains, and nothing white fell.




That's ALL Hail?? I never saw that much Hail.
We rarely get any hail, and never in Winter.
Lots of Snow & Sleet though.

Bear



idahopz said:


> My place looked like that last week, but now with the rapidly rising temperatures, the trees are clear, and the snow in the yard is thinning



Very little of the snow settled so far, but my Leyland Cyprus look much better today.
I'm getting tired of replacing them, after the Winter Freezes, and the Buck Rubs kill them!!

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 8, 2018)

Bear, you can keep all the snow and sleet.  Yes it was all hail and it was cold enough it lasted thru the night.  Here is the pic my wife sent me out her office window.  Not as deep as other places in town.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Bear, you can keep all the snow and sleet.  Yes it was all hail and it was cold enough it lasted thru the night.  Here is the pic my wife sent me out her office window.  Not as deep as other places in town.




Wow---I never saw Hail cover the ground, and the biggest we ever had around here was about the size of a Quarter.

We're pretty lucky around here, when it comes to Quakes & Storms. The worst things we get are NorEasters that drop up to 37" of Snow in a 2 day event, and most can survive that PITA.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm at camp right now. My deck is looking like yours. 14-16" . I'm going to try my first "Twice smoked ham" ala Bearcarver" for the gang here tomorrow. Going to take an hour to dig out my smoker.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 9, 2018)

Hang in there John, it can't last forever! :rolleyes: We were just on the edge of this week's Nor'easter. but last weeks was a doozy, 18 plus inches when I measured it near the end.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> I'm at camp right now. My deck is looking like yours. 14-16" . I'm going to try my first "Twice smoked ham" ala Bearcarver" for the gang here tomorrow. Going to take an hour to dig out my smoker.



That's Great!!
You'll love that Double Smoked Ham.
That's the only Ham we eat here any more!!

Bear




danmcg said:


> Hang in there John, it can't last forever! :rolleyes: We were just on the edge of this week's Nor'easter. but last weeks was a doozy, 18 plus inches when I measured it near the end.




Hmmm, You got what we expected.
I figured we'd get 17" to 18", but only got 12".
However I'm not complaining!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> The only snow out here was at the Oscar parties.....
> 
> After 7 years in Wyoming, I haven't been cold since, and sure don't miss snow.
> But you guys Please enjoy it.
> ...




Thanks Sonny!!
He really is a Great Son!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 9, 2018)

It really looks beautiful, but I'm glad it's you up there & not me!
Al


----------



## xray (Mar 9, 2018)

Yeah, I’m sick of the snow. We didn’t get as much as you, only 9” this time.

I guess we’re supposed to get another big storm on Monday. As of right now, the storm is supposed to stay south of us in the poconos...it sounds like you may get hammered again.


----------



## jimalbert (Mar 9, 2018)

Yea... I know what Bear means.  Im about 35 minutes north of him and we got it again too.  Now It looks like Tuesday into Wednesday is going to be another winter event.  I dont mind the cold at all (actually I like it) but I hate dealing with the snow.  I came home from work early around 11:30 and cut my pork up for sausage that I am making tomorrow and threw some ribs in the smokehouse.  Not a bad day at all beside the white sh*t coming from the sky.

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2018)

jimalbert said:


> Yea... I know what Bear means.  Im about 35 minutes north of him and we got it again too.  Now It looks like Tuesday into Wednesday is going to be another winter event.  I dont mind the cold at all (actually I like it) but I hate dealing with the snow.  I came home from work early around 11:30 and cut my pork up for sausage that I am making tomorrow and threw some ribs in the smokehouse.  Not a bad day at all beside the white sh*t coming from the sky.
> 
> Jim




I heard that from a couple people, but my Weather site says nothing coming Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday.
Something's Fishy!
https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USPA0956:1:US

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 11, 2018)

Got the smoker dug out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here goes my first double smoked ham. Not many pictures.               
Before.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 After.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    Bear, Many thanks to you for your fabulous step by step instructions. You are making me a hero here at camp. 100% success so far. Maybe this snow will leave us soon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Think spring!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh Yeah!!!
That looks Mighty Tasty!!:)
Gotta love those Double Smoked Hams!!!

Bear


----------



## jimalbert (Mar 15, 2018)

Well Bear.... it looks like we could get whacked again next week!  Another noreaster sometime mid week.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2018)

jimalbert said:


> Well Bear.... it looks like we could get whacked again next week!  Another noreaster sometime mid week.



I don't know---All I'm seeing is 1" Tuesday daytime, 1" Tuesday night, and 1" to 3" Wednesday.
But that's all too far away for these clowns to get it right. They're lucky if they can get yesterday's weather right.

Bear


----------



## Geebs (Mar 15, 2018)

Got a taste of spring in KC today, High was 72, wish I was home with something on the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Got a taste of spring in KC today, High was 72, wish I was home with something on the smoker.




Amen to that !!
Can't you just "Click your Heels" to get home?

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 15, 2018)

We're done with snow here. Still plenty in the high country but I'm prepping the garden and will have cold weather vegetable seeds in the ground this weekend.


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 17, 2018)

I went back to camp last night and found this.










Another 14"+ of this nonsense. I figured some more of the snow we had last week would be gone. Yea right. I live a bit over 15 miles as the crow flies from here. We have more grass than snow. It's something how much different weather can be just a short distance away.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> I went back to camp last night and found this.
> Another 14"+ of this nonsense. I figured some more of the snow we had last week would be gone. Yea right. I live a bit over 15 miles as the crow flies from here. We have more grass than snow. It's something how much different weather can be just a short distance away.




Nice!!!
Yup---Often times we're getting Snow on this little mountain, but drive down the hill 2 miles into the town of Macungie, and it's raining all day.  Only a couple hundred feet in elevation difference.

As of yesterday we were supposed to get a total of 7" to 14" this coming Tuesday & Wednesday.
Now as of this morning they called that ALL off.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 17, 2018)

I'll cross my fingers hoping it'll miss you. Let someone else enjoy it:).


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry. Just reread your post, looks like you're lucky. Probably hit us now.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

So have they called off the 4th nor-easter in as many weeks for next week? 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

As of today the snow is called off, However listening to these Weather predictions is often a Crap-Shoot.

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 17, 2018)

Crap shoot indeed Bear. Here in lower bucks I just finished up today 2 -8" x25 'silver maple branch fells from two storms ago and tommorrow my beloved white paper birch comes down from last storm. Buds were heavy on maples when the storms hit and gonna wack damaged ones in case this storm does come thru. Shame this silver maple wont go to the smoker but daughter's taking it for her outdoor fire pit. Ran gennie thru a cycle today using it for my electric pole pruner , checked oil level and topped her off. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I definitely don't want to compete with *Western NY* & *Vermont*, when it comes to getting snowed on!!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

Here, we are in Mid-Brush fire fuel growing season, and lots of clouds and rain.
Looks like a bumper crop of brush fire fuel this year.

(And it's wreaking havoc with my astrophotography. :mad: )


----------



## motocrash (Mar 18, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Here, we are in Mid-Brush fire fuel growing season, and lots of clouds and rain.
> Looks like a bumper crop of brush fire fuel this year.
> 
> (And it's wreaking havoc with my astrophotography. :mad: )


Here's a few photos to tide you over.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 18, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Here's a few photos to tide you over.



:confused: o_O That's a good a miss as by a mile.

But an "A" for effort. :D:D:D LOL!

More like dis:


;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2018)

Loser cruiser, one of my friends used to drive one when he had his first child.

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 20, 2018)

Here we go Bear


----------



## jimalbert (Mar 20, 2018)

From our local weather guru who actually does much better reports that the wack jobs over at the weather channel my area will be looking at 5-10".  Hopefully its the lesser amount.  None the less I blew my damn back out this weekend so I think my son is going to learn how to use the shovel and snow blower properly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Here we go Bear





jimalbert said:


> From our local weather guru who actually does much better reports that the wack jobs over at the weather channel my area will be looking at 5-10".  Hopefully its the lesser amount.  None the less I blew my damn back out this weekend so I think my son is going to learn how to use the shovel and snow blower properly.




Yup---Looks like they're calling for another 6" to 12" here.
Gonna be another late Winter?
I remember the 20" of snow we got the first week of April, in either '78 or '79.

Then I remember the first day of Trout Season up in Wayne County on April 15th, when I had to dip my Rod into the stream every time before casting, because the line was frozen to the eyes!!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

Big storm here through Fryday.
2-4" rain expected.

People who live in the runoff of the bigger burned areas are, once again, under mandatory evacuations.
Why mandatory? Well, they don't have enough sense to get out of the way when warned too.
(These are the folks who drown when emptying their irrigation boots.)

This is how we grow Brush for Brush Fire Season. :rolleyes:
(Pretty typical weather for my region. Lots of Spring rain.)


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm hoping the bad stuff misses everyone. I just saw my first real sign of spring here in Letchworth State Park today. The Turkey Vultures are back. Always a good sign spring is very close.


----------



## jimalbert (Mar 20, 2018)

They just updated my totals from 5-10 to 2-6.  Im hoping this thing pushes even further south and we dont get a drop of anything.  It will be the start of our baseball season before our kids can actually get on a dry field.  Not to mention the field work were not getting done because of how wet the field is.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

jimalbert said:


> They just updated my totals from 5-10 to 2-6.  Im hoping this thing pushes even further south and we dont get a drop of anything.  It will be the start of our baseball season before our kids can actually get on a dry field.  Not to mention the field work were not getting done because of how wet the field is.



Grandpa VanAllen always said, "Working the ground before it's ready is a waste of machinery."
Sometimes you just have to wait. :(

They raised ours to up to 8" of rain on Thursday.
Gonna be a gully washer if they get anywhere close on this system coming in.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2018)

jimalbert said:


> They just updated my totals from 5-10 to 2-6.  Im hoping this thing pushes even further south and we dont get a drop of anything.  It will be the start of our baseball season before our kids can actually get on a dry field.  Not to mention the field work were not getting done because of how wet the field is.




Just checked again---Mine says:
Tonight------1" to 3".
Tomorrow during the Day------5" to 8".
Tomorrow Night------1" to 3".

That comes to 7" to 14" to add to our current 58" total.

Bear Jr took his Chocolate Lab "Diesel" to the Vet today, and had to leave him there, because if needed he might not be able to get him there tomorrow in an Emergency. Dang Storms!!! 

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Mar 20, 2018)

~5pm EDT


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 20, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> Got the smoker dug out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did wife say when you unburied the smoker but didn't clear snow off deck


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 20, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> *Another Foot !!*
> 
> So we got another Foot of Snow yesterday, from the second NorEaster to come through here in the last week.
> We might not get as much snow as some areas, but we’re getting pretty tired of it, as we have already had 55” this year, which is at or slightly above our yearly average.
> ...





danmcg said:


> Hang in there John, it can't last forever! :rolleyes: We were just on the edge of this week's Nor'easter. but last weeks was a doozy, 18 plus inches when I measured it near the end.


Bear- Happy first day of spring!


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 21, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> What did wife say when you unburied the smoker but didn't clear snow off deck



I heard about it. Especially when we got there last weekend and found another foot plus. Here are the results.
Before,





After.





We hit near 48 degrees with sun on Sunday. Finished it off. I told her it's the last time. Yea, right.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

Holy Shoot !!!:eek:
It's coming down in Buckets now!!
When I look out my big front windows, it looks like the crowd at a Penn State Football game---A real "White-Out"!!!

Dropping about 2" per hour right now.

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 21, 2018)

Best of luck for a short snowfall. It's hard to believe we're not getting any here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

danmcg said:


> Hang in there John, it can't last forever! :rolleyes: We were just on the edge of this week's Nor'easter. but last weeks was a doozy, 18 plus inches when I measured it near the end.




Hi Dan!
We get some Beauties around here now & then, like a 36" and a 37" Doozy, but overall we can't compare to what you guys up there get often. I know because my Sister lived up in Rochester for more than 20 years. LOL---Now they live in NC.
Gotta just batten down the hatches & ride it out.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

So far we've gotten... are you ready for this.... .08"! 8 _Hundreths_ of an inch. (At my weather station)
And it ran off. Because the ground is saturated.
There will be no outside cooking today...

Here's a shot at our accumulation:










Death, Destruction, and Misery. :confused::eek::rolleyes:
Or brave weather reporters are broadcasting images of gutters. o_O

Yawn!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

We got at least 13" of Snow so far today, and it's still coming down like crazy!!!

Wasn't yesterday the first day of Spring??

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 21, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> We got at least 13" of Snow so far today, and it's still coming down like crazy!!!
> 
> Wasn't yesterday the first day of Spring??
> 
> Bear



I'm at 1/2" of rain now...
Or 5-6" of snow...

4.2" since Jan. 1 ~10" snow per inch of rain = 42" of snow.
Liquid Sunshine. Watering this years Brush Fire Season.

I wish I had your porch roof....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I'm at 1/2" of rain now...
> Or 5-6" of snow...
> 
> 4.2" since Jan. 1 ~10" snow per inch of rain = 42" of snow.
> ...




Yup---This snow is probably about 10" of snow = 1" of rain.
That last snow we had was more like 7" of snow = 1" of rain.

So far so good---Didn't lose power.
However I ran a few inches of water into our Bath Tub again, just in case.

Bear


----------



## lemans (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey I live in jersey and we are in the mist of our 4th nor’east In three weeks
 My poor smokers are covered in a foot of snow


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Yup---This snow is probably about 10" of snow = 1" of rain.
> That last snow we had was more like 7" of snow = 1" of rain.
> 
> So far so good---Didn't lose power.
> ...



Good idea.
Don't forget the water in the toilet tank.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2018)

lemans said:


> Hey I live in jersey and we are in the mist of our 4th nor’east In three weeks
> My poor smokers are covered in a foot of snow




Yup---We're getting the same ones.
My smoker even has a couple inches on it, and it's under roof!!!:(

Bear


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 22, 2018)

Bear, think your the winner with 16" reported in macungie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Bear, think your the winner with 16" reported in macungie!




Yup, but that's 2 miles down hill from me. We actually got 18" up here.
Got it mostly cleaned up. Bear Jr got most of it with his "Boss" V-plow, and I got all the tight areas with my 30 year old Gravely with Blower. It wasn't too wet for the blower this time.

That makes our total on the year 76"---LOL, Or Same as Bear Jr---6' 4".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 22, 2018)

High on the mountain in PA the Bear is still in hibernation.  :rolleyes:

We had all rain Tues. Snow came during the night and we ended up with 6" this time.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> High on the mountain in PA the Bear is still in hibernation.  :rolleyes:
> 
> We had all rain Tues. Snow came during the night and we ended up with 6" this time.
> 
> Warren





Not All Bears are in Hibernation, so beware:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 22, 2018)

And the race is on.

Warren


bearcarver said:


> Not All Bears are in Hibernation, so beware:
> View attachment 358161


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 22, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> And the race is on.
> 
> Warren



Bears have been known to run down horses.
So my money is on the bear having two legged pork for lunch. o_O


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

Now It's Another 18"!!
That brings us to a Grand total of 76" on the year.  6' 4"

Visibility is quite low during the White-out:






Bear Jr getting the big areas:






Smokey checking out the blocked view:






18" more this time:






Thought it would never end!






I got all the corners & tight areas with my 30 year old Gravely:






Even with my weight over the rear & the motor, I still need concrete blocks on the back end:






All cleaned up---Hope this was the last of it:


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow. Hopefully it was Winter's last kick.


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hopefully going out as a lamb-
As in Ka-Bob.
So glad I went thru and pruned out damaged limbs, would have never held up to this wet stuff we had. Bitter sweet? Neighbor down street gave me one of those AH looks when I dropped a limb in the street and he had to wait till I cleared it so he could hurry up the road. He didn't pay attention to his trees and now needs a new windshield and hood. Karma?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Not trying to rub it in Bear....but spring has definitely sprung here....







Flowers and shrubs are in full bloom. Oaks are dropping catkins, Swamp lilies blooming everywhere inda swamp...it's a sea of purple and gold....I cut grass and raked leaves for the compost pile yesterday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

Inda,
LOL---We have some flowers blooming too, but you can't see them now without a shovel.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 24, 2018)

Let me guess
Snow crocus


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

wimpy69 said:


> Let me guess
> Snow crocus




Crocus & Tulips. Here it's mostly Tulips.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2018)

Hey Bear...did you know a Croc. has TWO lips????







...just kidding...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Bear...did you know a Croc. has TWO lips????
> 
> ...just kidding...




My Wife's Nephew has a pair of Boot that look just like that.

Bear


----------



## Hank R (Mar 24, 2018)

And I thought I had it bad with 2 in this morning but a foot still in yard.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2018)

Hank R said:


> And I thought I had it bad with 2 in this morning but a foot still in yard.




We've been lucky this year---Every time we get a foot or more, the last foot was about gone.
If the predictions are right, we're about done for the year. They're calling for highs in the 40s & 50s for the next two weeks.  I'll take it !!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 24, 2018)

Lookit the *two feet* we got!

3.30" Rain so far for March...










https://footwiki.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/webbed-toes.jpg


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Crocus & Tulips. Here it's mostly Tulips.
> 
> Bear




OOOOPS---Mrs Bear informed me I was wrong about "Tulips".

The Early flowers here that usually get covered with snow are "Crocus" and "Daffodils".


Xin Loi,
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2018)

So We thought that was all for the year, but yesterday they predicted 1" to 3" of Snow for the day after Easter Morning.

Turned out to be another 7" by 6 AM, on April 2, the day after Easter.
That makes our Grand Total on the year 84"----AKA 7'.

Just a couple of Quick Shots:


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2018)

Woke up to see this YIKES





Richie It is still snowing


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> Woke up to see this YIKES
> 
> Richie It is still snowing




Yup----You're just about 4 hours behind us on this one.
Ours stopped an hour or 2 ago.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 2, 2018)

Well now, my overcast skies don't look so bad.
Still a PITA to a star gazer, but not sitting in snow. :(


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2018)

We've some good ones this year as well. For the first time in over 20 years I had to call in because we got about 14" of the wet heavy snow. Could not got down the road. The geese like this stuff though.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 2, 2018)

Glad you all got it I only got about 1 tenth inch of rain this time around.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

...and we got a heat wave down here....it's 84* today!!! LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2018)

Steve H said:


> We've some good ones this year as well. For the first time in over 20 years I had to call in because we got about 14" of the wet heavy snow. Could not got down the road. The geese like this stuff though.
> 
> View attachment 359404



That Snow will be a Messy shade of green soon!!
Watch where you step!

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 2, 2018)

We still have snow on the mountains but I’ve started mowing the lawn already.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 3, 2018)

Only spotty snow patches here in the valley. We're getting ready for mud-season. I just started doing poop patrol. It's amazing what one pup can accomplish in a few months. One wheelbarrow full down another to go.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> We still have snow on the mountains but I’ve started mowing the lawn already.




No mowing here for awhile yet.
About half of that last 7" is still here, but it should be gone by tomorrow with the 64° they're calling for.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2018)

OK Guys!!
Looks like that's it for us here in SE PA. No more Snow (Knock on Wood).

So we ended up with a grand total of 86"----Yeah, That's 7 foot, 2 inches for the 2017-2018 Snow Season. 

Right now we got a Blue Sky, Bright Sun, and 63° (11:30 AM).

Have a Great Summer, Guys!!!

Bear


----------



## jimalbert (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank God... I hope your right about that Bear I love the cold but hate the snow.

Jim


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad to hear it! That much snow would make me homicidal.


----------



## doubles shooter (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep pushing that heat North. Hopefully our last sub-freezing night was Saturday. Between Lake Erie and Lake Ontario lake effect, we had a bit over 121".


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2018)

doubles shooter said:


> Keep pushing that heat North. Hopefully our last sub-freezing night was Saturday. Between Lake Erie and Lake Ontario lake effect, we had a bit over 121".




That's about par for that area, I guess---10' to 13' per year???

Bear


----------



## doubles shooter (Apr 23, 2018)

On a normal year yes. 3 out of the last 5 though it's been about half that. Got spoiled. Right now, I'm cruising around the campground with a tall one enjoying 65 degree temps. Calling for the low 70's today.


----------

